# Endurance Race for Tamiya Minis



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

*Flash !!! from Jonesboro, Arkansas.... at RC Hobbies Raceway....   *

ATTENTION! WANT TO TRY THIS? 

I'm wanting to hold a somewhat new type of RC race ( EXTREEM ENDURANCE RACE)..

It would be called THE GRAPETTE 1000 .

That's right, it would be a 1000 lap race, for the MO3 FWD cars.
There would be an 8 hour time limit. Who ever gets 1000 laps first, or who ever has the most laps at the end of the 8 hour time limit wins.

This would be a team race.
3 drivers, 3 cars, one transponder. (Relay style) There would be a 10 team limit.

The entry fee would be $35 per driver. This entry would include a handout motor which would be required for the event.

www.rchobbiesraceway.com contact: [email protected] or phone: (870) 933-0479


----------

